# Transferring files from exterior hard drive to Windows 10 computer



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

I just bought a Lenova k450e and upgraded to Windows 10. I have a My Passport external hard drive for backup. When I plugged My Passport in to the computer, it recognizes the hardware and allowed me to see the folders, but it would not let me open the folders and see the files, or any way to copy those files to the computer. Could anyone please help? Thanks,


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Perhaps try another USB jack.


----------



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

Didn't do anything. While I click on the backup file it asks me to pick an application with which to open it. Options are notepad, Adobe and Wordpad, or find another one online. Adobe seems wrong and there is too much text for Wordpad and Notepad. I don't know why it doesn't just open and show me the documents/


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

What is the ext of the backup?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have a My Passport external hard drive for backup.


 how did you backup to that external drive
what program did you use on the old PC
what windows version was on the old PC


----------



## Davidlaw69 (Jun 14, 2004)

etaf said:


> how did you backup to that external drive
> what program did you use on the old PC
> what windows version was on the old PC


I backed up using Western Digital's My Passport.
I was running Windows 7.
The ext is .tib


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Western Digital's My Passport.


 Thats a hardware product 
However, WD do load software onto the device to use called I think
WD SmartWare software
see user manual here
http://www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/UM/ENG/4779-705063.pdf

how are you accessing the files to retrieve are you using the WD software?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

There may be others, but, as a user, I would say .tib is an acronis image


----------

